# Generator Hire



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Please PM me (or post) if you can advise where I might hire a 6 TO 8 kva generator - diesel or gas

thanks

Rich


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Location would be useful few actual hire shops in Portugal except in major cities have you tried asking at your local cafe or builders merchant


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi, When do you need it and for how long?


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Canoeman



PM 'd


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

BodgieMcBodge said:


> Hi, When do you need it and for how long?


Just asking for a hire point in emergency 

ATM we are running a 6KVA for 10 hours/day split 5/2hours off/ 5 and a 4 KVA for 3 hours. We have operated similarly for 14 months but the owners do not carry spares/ carry out any timely maintenance so they are constantly failing albeit in a minor way eg when air filter blocks they have no spare lol
every day brings something new 

Might look at a 2 KVA Hyundai/Honda? Anyone used one?
Critical to us is keeping power on the satellite internet!

thanks for answering


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok, can't halp with that as` I was going to say you could borrrow mine if it was a fixed period. I also have a 1.6Kva which is small so it's convienent but doesn't like long periods of running. However for internet we have just used a small solar panel to power the router/wifi so there's no mains needed.




coati said:


> Just asking for a hire point in emergency
> 
> ATM we are running a 6KVA for 10 hours/day split 5/2hours off/ 5 and a 4 KVA for 3 hours. We have operated similarly for 14 months but the owners do not carry spares/ carry out any timely maintenance so they are constantly failing albeit in a minor way eg when air filter blocks they have no spare lol
> every day brings something new
> ...


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

BodgieMcBodge said:


> However for internet we have just used a small solar panel to power the router/wifi so there's no mains needed.


Hi Bodgie
Many thanks

Can you advise re solar panel?
Is this linked to battery/charger/inverter? or directly in some way, if the latter what do you do in the dark!
Rich


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

One panel...one 12v jell cell batt.... one charge controller (E**y £3)...one mifi with 12v car adaptor.... and for special occasions a couple of cctv so we can go away for to the snowy north for months and watch the oranges ripen by remote control internet. There are also a load of 12v LED spots for when we are there in darkness. I'll have to check the spec but am in the wrong place at the moment.


----------



## Centralbound (Aug 16, 2013)

That is some expensive internet. Directional high gain antenna can pull useful 3G data in at really long distances, tens of KM, even more with 4G if you have a provider. Much lower power overhead. All you need is antenna height for line-of-sight. Is there a reason you need sat?


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Centralbound said:


> That is some expensive internet. Directional high gain antenna can pull useful 3G data in at really long distances, tens of KM, even more with 4G if you have a provider. Much lower power overhead. All you need is antenna height for line-of-sight. Is there a reason you need sat?


We pull 750 GB /month data - we have special deal that is unlimited real
85 e per month, I own the kit

4G Dongle is an emergency option but we would need 3 and despite the terminology used it is seriously capped


----------



## Centralbound (Aug 16, 2013)

coati said:


> We pull 750 GB /month data - we have special deal that is unlimited real
> 85 e per month, I own the kit
> 
> 4G Dongle is an emergency option but we would need 3 and despite the terminology used it is seriously capped


Ah, 750gb. That's actually quite cheap then!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Think you'll find WoW 4G is *true* unlimited traffic but only any use if you have a 3.5 or 4G mast you can get signal from.


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi all

Ah Mr C thats interesting, thanks


----------

